
The ABC’s of Templates in D - ibobev
https://dlang.org/blog/2020/07/31/the-abcs-of-templates-in-d/
======
arunc
Good article, but this is very basic and probably targeted towards new
programmers coming from the other languages (not c++).

Using templates in D is very intuitive and is a nice experience when we come
from C++ land. We get to use . (dot) operator for everything and that's a real
win.

